# 3 Week old buckling, low energy, seems cold



## David Gross (May 20, 2018)

I'm new to raising goats, and I just purchased a family of four dwarf Nigerian goats 6 days ago. The babies were born May 3. 

I know it was late, but I disbudded the kids 2 days ago. I was on the cautious side, and they likely need a reburn for growth in the center of the rings. The previous owner sold me an X30, and the rings are large.

This morning, one of the bucklings seems cold and stands around with his back kind of arched. I saw him pee a generous amount. I didn't see him feed from mom. In general, I'd like to see her receptive to feeding both kids. She seems annoyed with their attempts to eat. They both were very active and seemed healthy and seem to have full bellies.

I don't know if it's related, but the goats share an area with chickens. I've had trouble keeping the doe and buck from stealing chicken feed. I haven't seen the babies taking it.

I had one chicken die suddenly last Thursday after I saw blood discharged from the rear end. My chicken advisors think either twisted bowl or coccidiosis for that one bird. Other birds have not had symptoms yet. I have treated with Corid since Saturday afternoon.


----------



## solidrockacres (Jun 23, 2018)

Does it have runny nose or anything else? Scouring?

Of course a lot of times, when you buy goats, mainly
Babies, they can get sick when you first bring them there, they are adjusting to the area, big change for them, happened with one of my baby goats a while back.


----------



## judymayes (Jul 3, 2018)

Hope the baby gets well really soon and settles into their new home.Sounds like they have a caring new home.

Judy


----------

